# what age or size do they start????



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

at what age or size do rbp's start breeding???


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

?????


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Not 100% sure but a year and a half seems to be the time most of my fish have spawned...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

5-6''


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

cheers!!


----------

